# Fancy Texas Skinner



## therichinc (Oct 2, 2015)

Here is a Texas Skinner pattern I just finished. It is Devin Thomas Ladder Pattern Damascus. OAL is 7", blade is 3", handle is 4". Bolsters are Robert Eggerling Mosaic Damascus. Handle material is Musk Ox Horn with red/blue spacer. Custom Sidedraw sheath included. This one is available so it will be posted in for sale section as well.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2015)

Beautiful and I love the sheath - when you post it for sale may I see it in the sheath please? That's the type of sheath I like best full handle exposed. 

Sure looks like FBE to me lol. Beautiful knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2015)

I was fixing to post my 5th ever knife but not now. Lol. Awesome work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## therichinc (Oct 2, 2015)

@Kevin - ill get a pic in sheath for you too bud ... I like the sidedraw sheaths too.
@Tclem - keep at it and hang in there, it gets better with time..one day you will look back and be like man those were ugly haha...(I do it all the time).


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @Kevin - ill get a pic in sheath for you too bud ... I like the sidedraw sheaths too.
> @Tclem - keep at it and hang in there, it gets better with time..one day you will look back and be like man those were ugly haha...(I do it all the time).


Yeah I'm looking at an ugly one now. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 2, 2015)

Beautiful knife !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 2, 2015)

Rich that is a beauty!!! I really like the transition from the flats to the bevel as it makes the layers really stand out. How was using the musk ox? I have stuck to wood mainly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice Rich. Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Oct 2, 2015)

@Foot Patrol musk ox was really just like most other horn. Just a lot more expensive haha. The scales cost me right at $100...:(


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 2, 2015)

Gorgeous knife !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 2, 2015)

That's awesome! And flamed curly musk ox horn. I see something new every day on here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 2, 2015)

That is a great looking little knife and I love your selection of material. It's funny, you just finished one with muskox horn and I just started one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's awesome! And flamed curly musk ox horn. I see something new every day on here...


It's like sheep horn, a little translucent, what ever color spacer you put under it will show through a little.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 2, 2015)

Pretty cool Rich. I learn something new everyday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Oct 3, 2015)

Fancy? It is more than fancy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

